# Who is in the WI-IL area....



## DRFT_GTO (Sep 10, 2007)

i am in the process of buying my 04 gto and i was just wondering who lives around here....

southern WI or northern IL.....


----------



## abright52 (Dec 17, 2006)

I'm in DeKalb, IL.


----------



## Mike_V (Mar 10, 2006)

Right on the border


----------



## DRFT_GTO (Sep 10, 2007)

you near the lake?


----------



## Mike_V (Mar 10, 2006)

DRFT_GTO said:


> you near the lake?


Lake? I'm right near the 132 exit of 94 (zero mintues from Gurnee Mills, 15/20 Minutes from Kenosha).


----------



## DRFT_GTO (Sep 10, 2007)

oh ok, i am from kenosha... i live inland about 5-7 miles off 94 on HWY 50....


----------



## DRFT_GTO (Sep 10, 2007)

and i ment lake michigan... i wasnt sure where abotu u were in the WI IL border...


----------



## Mike_V (Mar 10, 2006)

So when do you think you'll have the GTO? If you're ever around Gurnee Mills, I'd be happy to show you mine if you'd like to see one with a few personal touches.


----------



## DRFT_GTO (Sep 10, 2007)

yeah what kinda personal touches you have on that thing.... u got LS1 or LS2

i spend a lot of time out by gurnee:cheers


----------



## silver04G-T-OHHH (Aug 13, 2006)

Send me an email when you are ready to start modding your car, if you aren't capable of doing it yourself.


----------



## DRFT_GTO (Sep 10, 2007)

silver04G-T-OHHH said:


> Send me an email when you are ready to start modding your car, if you aren't capable of doing it yourself.


um, i am very capable of doing it myself.... i have a 2005 cobalt that i invested around 17 grand into that was a show car.... and pretty quick for a four banger with no spray or forced induction

i should have the goat in my garage by next weekend, its already got some **** done to it.. and will have more to come once i get the money again


----------



## silver04G-T-OHHH (Aug 13, 2006)

17k into a COBALT? Ever heard the saying "you can't shine ****?"


----------



## DRFT_GTO (Sep 10, 2007)

i would hardly call a new chevy cobalt a turd...

IMO it looks better then your stock looking GTO


----------



## uncutnick (May 27, 2007)

hey waukesha, wi here but i drive to buffalo grove every morning. and back again at nite


----------



## DRFT_GTO (Sep 10, 2007)

thats not far from here!!!


----------



## silver04G-T-OHHH (Aug 13, 2006)

DRFT_GTO said:


> i would hardly call a new chevy cobalt a turd...
> 
> IMO it looks better then your stock looking GTO


You are so right, I should put some gay stripes on it and call it a race car. I don't take **** from people that don't know the difference between the word then and than. You are ****ing retarded!


----------



## Mike_V (Mar 10, 2006)

silver04G-T-OHHH said:


> You are so right, I should put some gay stripes on it and call it a race car. I don't take **** from people that don't know the difference between the word then and than. You are ****ing retarded!


I like this forum because it's a lot calmer than the others. Let's try not to F it up.


----------



## homegrownracing (Apr 13, 2007)

haven't i seen you in lake geneva before anyway i live there


----------



## silver04G-T-OHHH (Aug 13, 2006)

Mike_V said:


> I like this forum because it's a lot calmer than the others. Let's try not to F it up.


That's kind of funny to me because you have the same screen name on here as skateboarder mike vallely who is famous partially for that video of him kicking the **** out of 4 dudes at once.


----------



## DRFT_GTO (Sep 10, 2007)

silver04G-T-OHHH said:


> You are so right, I should put some gay stripes on it and call it a race car. I don't take **** from people that don't know the difference between the word then and than. You are ****ing retarded!


wow you really are F'ed up in the head arent you? 

do you see racing strips on my cobalt?

did i ever say it was fast/ or it was a race car?

wow so i wrote then and not than... i clearly know the differance between the two, but i thought this was a GTO forum, not a spelling forum. and the fact that you said i was retarded for saying that just makes you lok silly and childish... i highly suggest u just stop before you make your self sound more childish....


----------



## silver04G-T-OHHH (Aug 13, 2006)

DRFT_GTO said:


> wow you really are F'ed up in the head arent you?
> 
> do you see racing strips on my cobalt?
> 
> ...


I was referring to the paint job on your GTO, not your cobalt...and I don't think you know the difference between then and than, I am drunk right now and still probably 10 times smarter THAN you will ever be!arty:


----------



## DRFT_GTO (Sep 10, 2007)

.. like i said childish.....

and the 'stripes' on the GTO.... are in fact slashes and writing that are painted on, it happens to be a replica of Rhys Millens first drift car, and if thats not your style that is fine, you dont have to go and talk ****...

like the other guy said dont trash this forum...


----------



## DRFT_GTO (Sep 10, 2007)

oh yeah and i would be willing to meet up with you and have my "race car" as you call it, smoke the doors off your car.


----------



## SPICERED2006 (Oct 7, 2007)

RACINE WI.....arty:


----------



## ricekiller848 (Oct 24, 2007)

appelton here.. anyone around?


----------



## londo (Aug 12, 2007)

minnesota here burnsville


----------



## Mikey340 (Jul 18, 2006)

*Chicago Goat Mob!*

Chicago,IL 
Mike


----------

